# Easy apple wine recipe?



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

I was looking for a small batch apple wine recipe. Something easy. Does anyone have one that they would share?
Also how about a hard cider recipe? Is it as simple as letting fresh apple cider ferment? How do I keep it from turning to vinegar? 
Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## tentance (Aug 16, 2012)

there are really good recipes at the homebrewtalk forums. if you find a large recipe just divide it down for your size jugs. also, google apfelwein recipes. i added yeast nutrient and pectic enzyme to my last batch, it was good.
i'm not sure about the cider. to make vinegar just add yeast to apple juice without the airlock on top.


----------



## trimpy (Mar 30, 2011)

For cider I go to the orchard and get fresh pressed juice in a barrel. Add campden tables at 1/gal and let it sit for 24 hours. I then add DAP and yeast energizer and pitch EC-1118 yeast (champagne yeast). Doesn't get much easier. 

You can do the same thing but add honey or sugar to bump the abv (i prefer honey) and switch out the yeast to a white wine yeast (D-47 is my fav).

It won't turn to vinegar if you observe proper sanitation practices. I still have some cider from a batch I made 4 years ago and it is FANTASTIC.


----------



## ben70b (Jan 15, 2013)

my first few batches of cider is still brewing but my very first batch i got the recipe off of this forum, so you can look back and find it if you want. i completed the recipe on this forum called 'sugar wine', it worked well. the way i understand it is that you need an airlock to prevent it turning to vinigar. i used the balloon airlock method explained in the sugar wine thead on this forum. i am also getting alot of help from the homebrewtalk.com forum too. those guys answer alot of questions from folks like me and you. t


----------

